# How many phones you own ?



## krates (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ So how many you own

i own nokia N73 , W810i , Moto flip , Nokia 1100 , Moto C168

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/1285/13459522bz0.th.png

N73 = Used for everything

W810i = Used as a torch and a little music

Moto flip = used for show off

Moto C168 = used for alarm

Nokia 1100 = thrown

Please post your phone along with usage

(In this way if you have a Moto rockr and somebody is buying a rockr then he can consult you before buying )


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only one 
W580 -> Used for music/video, messaging, e-mail, gaming, browsing, making calls, wakeup alarm, taking photos... (in that order); a bit common now to show off though

Previously owned: LG RD2030 and SE K300i


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

One: E50


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nokia 2630 for all purposes
Nokia 1108 for alarm.




Pathik said:


> One: E50



What happened to ur Multi channel 5200??


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 23, 2008)

n73me , k750i . 6233 , n82 & two reliance handsets ..


----------



## nitansh (Jun 23, 2008)

MOTOROLA MOTOROKR E6- Calling, messaging, listening music
SONY ERICSSON W 700i- Torch, Camera
SONY ERICSSON K 530i- Alarm, web browsing


----------



## sautrik (Jun 23, 2008)

I have NOKIA 5300.

Previouly owned : SAMSUNG C100 AND BENQ M100.


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 23, 2008)

Only one: Nokia 6020: Used for making calls, alarm, gaming, messaging, browsing, photography (Lol...  ) in that order..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

Two
W700i (dead)
Samsung C110 (going to die, or i'll kill it soon) Using it to attend emergency calls. Forget even messaging on it (dumb GUI). It makes sound even on silent mode, so cant take it to college 
I had a Nokia 3230 S60 prior to W700i.

I had no budget to get a new one after W700i fell dead, so sticking with old C110. Goin for a separate music player(Zen V plus or T850) as i already have an 8MP cam. C110's battery lasts less than a few hrs w/o even makin calls. Do Samsung still makes battery for it?


----------



## krazzy (Jun 23, 2008)

Only one- the Nokia 5700 Xpress Music.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 23, 2008)

Nokia - 1100 
MotoYuva W270.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 23, 2008)

Nokia 6630
and Nokia 2630


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 24, 2008)

One : Sony Ericsson W660i. Previously had a Nokia 3230, 3120 and 6600.


----------



## utsav (Jun 24, 2008)

Nokia 5110i bought 5 yrs ago on 14 august  2003  sold away on 17th may 2004 
Haier C1000  bot on 1st nov 2006 which i threw in anger and it was smashed to pieces on 27th september 2007 
Huawei C2285 bot on 3rd october 2007 got stolen on 9th dec 2007   
Huawei C2900i bot on 14th december still with me   *www.techjunkiez.com/2008/01/29/huawei-c2900i-review/

N73 ME bot on 26th march 2008 used 4 evrything


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 24, 2008)

Nokia N82 Black :use Multimedia, D G cam, office ... in my pocket
LG RD3000 [CDMA Reliance].. 
Samsung E360


----------



## girish.g (Jun 24, 2008)

n80internet edition :used by my dad and by me for wifi 
k790i:used for everything
2310:for playing bounce
3220:used as paper weight


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 24, 2008)

Own a 
K530i - for browsing net, music, and few other thing.
LG RD 6600.
_____
Previously owned Nokia 3530.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

currently owns 1/2 day old Nokia N73ME  ,Nokia 1600 .
owned brand new K810i which I exchanged yesterday for N73ME!  ,Nokia 3310,3315,1100. 

also used W810i briefly(a week!).


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

after a week i am planning to gift my mother a W230  
i have became a fan of that phone after listening to it's sound quality for mere 3k


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 24, 2008)

K750i, Moto V3i and Moto L6


----------



## midhu (Jun 24, 2008)

I have Nok 6233 for music,                         Nok 3110c for browsing ,                                        Nok 1200 for calls ,                                                       Sam c200 fro alarm ,                                                                    SE T100 for throwing.....


----------



## New (Jun 24, 2008)

I own two phones
6233-for everything
6030-for alarm


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 24, 2008)

i hav none


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 25, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> i hav none


Great! So, you will live longer (given the reports about mobile's ill effects in recent newspapers)


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 25, 2008)

I have the Nokia N70 & Nokia 2626.

N70 is for regular use..... And 2626 I carry as an additional phone when I am travelling abroad to use with my international SIM card


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jun 25, 2008)

I ve Motorola E398+aIRTEL, Huawei C5330+Virgin @ New Delhi
and imate PDAL@Idea,samsung hero@Tata,samsung d900i@BSNL @ Home Town


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 25, 2008)

HTC TyTnII in my Hand!

(Really searching for my cup-board key!)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2008)

just one phone. Motorokr E6.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 25, 2008)

Sony Ericsson K750i for everything U can think of

Reliance LG RD3000 for calling RIM to RIM


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2008)

Just one question: why mobile phones used as ALARMS??!!! Beats me!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

Too much money maybe.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 26, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Just one question: why mobile phones used as ALARMS??!!! Beats me!



Good question  i was also wondering


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Krates, I think these types of threads should be in Chit-Chat.....

I own a W890i..... Atlast I got that....


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jul 3, 2008)

3 phones,huawai(tata 2 tata free),motorola c168(as fm radio and alarm),sony ericsson k550i(for every thing else)


----------



## bikdel (Jul 3, 2008)

Nokia 6600 + 256MB MMC- Browsing Through GPRS; Playing MotoGP,Underground Racer, Delta Force etc 
Motorola W230 + 1 GB miscroSD -  Music; FM Radio; Alarm; Playing Sudoku 
Nokia 1100 - Backup for adverse conditions 
Nokia N73 ME - Keeping in Cupboard as mum won't let me use it 


Nokia 6600 Recently Display dead  ::sob:: Dying w/o GPRS access as am out of town and dont have PC. 
But Recently got Motorola W230 for Music+FM (steal at its price) but externel speaker almost dead as it is exposed and once it got wet, after that sounds too tiny.. ugly?.. whats wrong?.... Dried it for a whole day but still .. wtf!!... anyways im goin offtopic. Sorry


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 3, 2008)

SE K508i

I use only to make and receive calls/sms. Will rarely use cam.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2008)

Just got K790i. Now ive two phones: a K790i and a dead W700i. Sold off the Samsung C110 for 400 bucks.

@Pathik
ur avatar is too good.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 3, 2008)

[Offtopic]



dOm1naTOr said:


> Just got K790i. Now ive two phones: a K790i and a dead W700i. Sold off the Samsung C110 for 400 bucks.
> 
> @Pathik
> ur avatar is too good.


What happened to your W700i?

[/Offtopic]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

I own 0 phones.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jul 3, 2008)

Nokia 3500c normal daily usage
Sony k510i   still cant stop using it
Nokia 1100   for monsoon season........nothing happens to it even if u swim with it


----------



## hellgate (Jul 3, 2008)

Phones that I've used so far and hav sold them off:

1>Samsung X100
2>Samsung C100
2>Nokia 3200
4>Nokia 6021
5>Nokia 6630
6>Nokia 5500
7>imate jama
8>Nokia N73ME
9>Nokia N95 8GB

the ones that i currently own and use:
1>Nokia N82 Black + 8GB use this one the most.
2>Samsung i710 (lying in service center for more than a week)
3>LG Viewty (my cousins using this one currently)
4>shall be getting a new 1 in 2 days.cud be a 4 months old HTC Touch (Elfin not Elf) fro 10.5k or new P1i.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> [Offtopic]
> What happened to your W700i?
> [/Offtopic]


its in bad shape after a small accident. Its screen and ckt board got damaged and the body too is not in good condition. It wont even boot.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 3, 2008)

[Offtopic]



dOm1naTOr said:


> its in bad shape after a small accident. Its screen and ckt board got damaged and the body too is not in good condition. It wont even boot.



Oops.. anyways.. doesn't matter.. Let the K790i modding begin! 

[/Offtopic]


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2008)

offtopic
@infra
can i use all acoustic and other files[except the front cam] of K800i? coz there are very little files for K790i on SE-NSE.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 3, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> offtopic
> @infra
> can i use all acoustic and other files[except the front cam] of K800i? coz there are very little files for K790i on SE-NSE.


Acoustic files are same for both k800 and k790i.

I guess we can discuss this in the SE thread. Lets not digress from the topic


----------



## krates (Jul 4, 2008)

hellgate said:


> Phones that I've used so far and hav sold them off:
> 
> 1>Samsung X100
> 2>Samsung C100
> ...





You have got a money tree planted at your house or what


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

I had considered getting a SE P1i firstly before settling for N73ME. I felt it is hard to maintain this touchscreen monster(a very good fone!).


----------



## skippednote (Jul 4, 2008)

i use Nokia N91
have used 
SEt610i
Nokia 6610
Nokia 3220


----------



## andi1984 (Jul 12, 2008)

Motorolla (Dont Know the model,its one of the oldest phone)
Nokia 3310
Nokia 3120
Nokia 3220
Nokia 1600
Nokia 6255
Nokia N72
Nokia 1100
Nokia 1108
Nokia N72
Nokia 5300 Xpress Music
Nokia 2300
Nokia 73 ME
Samsung 191
Samsung SGH-250


----------



## hellgate (Jul 12, 2008)

krates said:


> You have got a money tree planted at your house or what


 
nope nothing like that.
i just love to use new fones.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 12, 2008)

Only one: HTC Touch 
Used for 

calls
sms
alarm
watching music videos when free at work 
photography


----------



## krates (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ WTH spammer

lol spam post deleted


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2008)

I have total 5
1.SE K300i ....2002
2.SE k510i.....2004
3.Nokia 3310....2004(Lost k510i sooo for time being)
4. Moto Razer ....2005
5. Nokia N70.....2006
6.Nokia 3110....2008 (Just bought coz N70 died)

Will Get a PDA in August


----------



## supernova (Jul 14, 2008)

Currently Use: w810i 

Previously owned: LG G1800, Motorola T190


----------



## bigron (Jul 14, 2008)

Well the phones that i currently have include:
iphone 8gb
nokia e51
samsung c170
blackberry8300
blackberry pearl
blackberry8700g
imate jasjar
se s700i
nokia n91
nokia n958gb
and a spice handset ..i think its s505 or somethiNG.


----------



## chinawall (Sep 28, 2008)

Nokia e51 and 6233


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2008)

This poor man owns a N82 and W810i.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2008)

And this poor man owns none


----------



## hellgate (Sep 28, 2008)

a few more added to my list of phones:
1>Rokr U9
2>SE K790i.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 28, 2008)

UPDATE: Sony w660i dead!!!! Got a new Nokia 6233. Arranging money for HTC TyTn II, but 6233 is a good phone for the time being, awesome sound!. Use it for all purposes.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 28, 2008)

SE K750i & Reliance LG RD 3000


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 28, 2008)

The phones I own:

1. iPhone 16GB White
2. Nokia N95-8GB
3. MotoQ9h
4. MotoMing
5. Samsung D900i
6. Samsung P310i
7. SE W700 
8. SE W610
9. SE W580
10. Samsung E250
11. Nokia 2600 Classic
12. Motorola L6
13. Nokia 1100
14. Nokia 2600 (old model)

Just sold :  HTC Touch & Spice D80

Old Phones : One from Sony (model not known), Samsung E700, Samsung R220, Nokia 3610, Samsung R620, SE K750i, Nokia 7500, Nokia 7610, Nokia N72, Nokia 1600, 3 models of RIM (one from Samsung, one from LG and one from Classic), Samsung Wideo from Tata Indicom

Long List 

Usage depends upon my mood


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 29, 2008)

Only one W300i. And i'm loving it........
Had a 6680.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 29, 2008)

53 posts later I am still using 5700. And now I am bored.  I want a N82 now. If you want to donate me some money, please contact me immediately.


----------



## azzu (Sep 29, 2008)

1)Moto w230 for Show off (chicks in my class luv it  )
2)Nokia 6021 connecting to Net (rarely)
3)SE K790i Everything 

 lookin for a gud music low budget fone now 

1)Moto w230 for Show off (chicks in my class luv it  )
2)Nokia 6021 connecting to Net (rarely)
3)SE K790i Everything 

Nokia n70 , 6070 , 1600 rarely use them


----------



## Coool (Sep 29, 2008)

motorola old model in 7th class,
reliance old model in 8th class,
nokia 6070 in in 9th class,
sony ericsson k550i in 10th class,
nokia n73me in inter [present].
next year may be n82


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Just one question: why mobile phones used as ALARMS??!!! Beats me!



Because they make sound which can wake U up in morning.

Seriously, I wonder why do some people change there mobile phones like there Socks.


----------



## alter_ego (Sep 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Seriously, I wonder why do some people change there mobile phones like there Socks.



Its a compulsive disorder.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 1, 2008)

chinawall said:
			
		

> Nokia e51 and 6233



I was wondering who bumped this thread after a period of around 1.5 months. 

Anyways;
I own the following.

1. Moto W230 => Used for making calls, music, FM, reading Horoscope over GPRS.. 

2. Nokia 6070 => Alarms. Surfing occasionally. Using low-end Java apps/games.

3. Nokia 6600 => Screen died. Always white.  Just can recieve calls. Power button also got off so have to start by using a pin to connect two point on a circuit board. 

4. Tentatively => HTC P3400i 

5. Used and still using for emergencies/texting/alarm => NOKIA 1100. 

Thats it. Im poor.


----------



## chinawall (Oct 1, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> I was wondering who bumped this thread after a period of around 1.5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> along with 6233 and e51  also discovered a motorola C257   while cleaning locker!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2008)

Three here:
1.iPhone 8GB
2.iPhone 3G 16GB White
3.SE S500i
Use them for Surfing,chatting,as a torch,gaming,music,videos,alarm,emailing,tweeting,controlling Macs and all.

Next is what?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 2, 2008)

chinawall said:
			
		

> along with 6233 and e51 also discovered a motorola C257  while cleaning locker!


All I can say is I have much better memory than yours. 

@Sunny1211991 (  why so long name? )
You must be rich. 2 iPhones ??  I aint sure you use all of that?


----------



## amizdu (Oct 2, 2008)

I have only one, MotoRIZR Z3.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> All I can say is I have much better memory than yours.
> 
> @Sunny1211991 (  why so long name? )
> You must be rich. 2 iPhones ??  I aint sure you use all of that?



Tying Sunny would suffice


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 2, 2008)

Nokia E90
Treo 680
HTC TyTnII
Blackberry 8800
iPhone 3G 16GB

3 Airtel,1 Vodafone & 1 BSNL

Planning to get BBB!


----------



## ksundar (Oct 6, 2008)

1) Nokia 1650 &

2) Bleu 670Z (dual sim mobile) got for 8300.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Oct 6, 2008)

I use only one samsung phone and earlierI had one that's all.


----------



## amc888 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nokia 1600
Nokia 6070
Motorola W230


----------



## R2K (Oct 6, 2008)

had three phones

all r old boys now

Nokia 3310
Nokia 2100
Nokia 7610( using this phone now ...........saving to get a new lappy.......so cell has got less priority as of now)


----------



## hullap (Oct 6, 2008)

One
N72


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 6, 2008)

we own nokia 6600


----------



## utsav (Oct 7, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> WE own nokia 6600



joint account?


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2008)

^^


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2008)

Just one - Nokia E50.


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 6 phones in total... of which 2 of them are Sim-less ... they are just sitting in my home doing nothing..


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

Nokia N91 & Benq-Siemens A38...


----------



## magneticme200 (Oct 7, 2008)

ONE and only ONE....THE N95 8GB...It serves every purpose in the best way possible.!!...nothing like it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2008)

Just added HTC Touch Diamond to my tally of smartphones.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 7, 2008)

Got my Blackberry Bold today,

Amazing Device!

Quick,Gr8 Display,soft keypad,'Grippy' feel (in contrast to iPhone 3G's 'slippery' feel)

Must for all BB lovers!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 10, 2008)

Bought *HTC P3400i* as wished.  High price due to US dollar getting stronger. 
Enjoying it as of now; but w/o memory card.  Will get one microSD=>SD adapter as have one 1GB microSD card lying around.
And WTF?? my cellphone operator does not have the GPRS configuration for this PDA.   How do I manually configure it? Gone through the menus a 100 times but no option.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 26, 2008)

I thought pictures will add its own flavour!

Latest

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/MyFavourites1.jpg

few weeks earlier

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC00876c.jpg


I'm doing thorough analysis of 

Innov8

Xperia

T-mobile G1

for next round of usage!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 26, 2008)

^^
great collection


----------



## oval_man (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Dhanshh,nice to see so many phones!

Do u have lot of friends???!!


----------

